# brc rung rabbits! help!!



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

I recently purchased 3 Rabbits that are all BRC rung... i got them through a friend who was keeping them at hers for a friend as she had no room for her old stock anymore.. so i dont know the lady who the rabbits are rung under... im wanting to show two of them on the 28th but... ive asked and asked for the transfer forms and still had nothing i have my own transfer forms but... is there anyway i can get them changed into my name without her having to fill in the bit of paper as its taking to long and i never get a responce... and i want to book these rabbits in asap so i know ill defo get a place as ive been told there are limited places!

help please!!! 

thanks 
jade


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

unfortunatly you cant transfer the rabbits without the member filling out and signing the transfer form.
Try ringing the BRC and ask them on monday but in the mean time my friend is an area rep for the BRC so i will email her and ask.
Do you know the members name?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

it maybe that you need to ring the BRC and give them the ring numbers this will help trace the member and you can get the transfer form signed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

No I don't know it which is a bugger I been on at my friend but we just don't seem to be getting anywhere.

Thank u for your help I'll try ring my friend again tomorrow or I'll fill half the form in myself and take it round then she can give it to her friend and I'll give the brc a call Monday too see what they can do.

Thank u xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

BRC area rep says

sign the form as normal but in place of sellers name just write 'sale pen' and then put any old signature in the sellers signature space.

HTH x


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much!  

Will get onto that now!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

No problems x


----------

